# Finally, my first fish of 2012



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It took almost two months, and three trips, but I finally got one.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Brownie Rooster!, Mad??

Salmonid


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Congatulations on a fine fish!
Merf


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

The work pays off! grats...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats, nice fish! I'm still batting a 0% this year, hitting the Mad, Clear Creek, Antrim, Big Darby,...I'm about ready to give up fishing.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice fish and a nice Fenwick.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for noticing! The picture was more to show off the 1970s gear (just wish the Cortland peach showed-up better), than the fish. It was a Hoosier, and therefore much lees impressive than if it came from the Mad.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Couldn't help but notice the gear. I am a pretty big fiberglass rod fan. What model is the rod? FF806? Although the K has me thinking it is one of the earlier double digit models. The medalist reel makes for a nice combination!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I noticed as well. I was impressed. If you like fiberglass, check out www.thefiberglassmanifesto.com. It is a great websites and one of my favorite stops everyday.
Merf


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Congrats, nice fish! I'm still batting a 0% this year, hitting the Mad, Clear Creek, Antrim, Big Darby,...I'm about ready to give up fishing.



Oh man This is one of my best years lol, and I have fished the least this winter then ever before. Been a month since I was out.  I got around 40 trout since Xmas  Only half are on the fly tho  

Maybe in the spring I can show you a few good spots on the mad. My record there is 24" browny on my Secret weapon lol.


----------

